# Anxious



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I’m Jade, 25 from London. I have been diagnosed with a frozen pelvis and Polycystic ovaries and am on my 2 week wait following my 1st ever try at ICSI. I have my test on the 16th and I must confess I only found this site as I was looking for answers about what would happen if I don’t my test early! (patience is not my virtue but I am trying) and symptoms of early pregnancy. 

Anyway after having a brief read through I thought I’d join as everyone seems so lovely and supportive, I just wish I’d found this before I started.  So hopefully I can do the same for some of you. 

I look forward to getting to know you and you experiences. 


J xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hiya Jade, just wanted to wish you loads a loads luck on your 2WW and hope you get a big BFP!!!! sending you lots of   .

Hayleigh xxx


----------



## yvonne1608 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Jade,

loads of luck on your 2ww -     Hope you get a BFP !  I'm also on my 2ww - my test is on 19th May so here's hoping it works out for us both  

Yvonne x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Hi and thanks for your responses!

I think i'm going craaaazy, am itching to take a test! but i know that if it comes back a BFP i wont really beleive it until the date i was actually supposed to   Roll on 16th!   Feel really fine, couple of mild twinges but now i'm worrying that i 'should' be feeling something.  

Yvonne good luck with your 2ww, getting impatient? 

x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Just wanted to send you lots of   and   for your 2ww. Try not to test early. I had to wait 17 days officially to do my test. The only reason I did mine early is because I read that most people only have to wait 14 days. I got to day 15 and then tested. It was positive!!! But I've driven myself stupid over the last 2 days wondering whether it was a true result or not. If I could go back I wouldn't have tested early. I did my official test today and it's still positive. It proves that if it can happen to me then it can happen to you. I'm now on a 4 week wait before I have my viability scan. More waiting!!! Try and keep strong and DON'T test early. Your OTD will be here before you know it. 
Analysing every twinge, pain or emotion is part of the course I'm afraid. Some women have loads of symptoms and some women don't have any. I was worrying about not having an implantation bleed when it seemed that loads of women were. We're all different and all the symptoms are the same whether you are pregnant or not. Head doing I know.
I've blown you all some bubbles for luck.
Sarah xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Awww congrats   and hope all goes well with 1st scan  

Thanks for the wise words hun, just gonna have to sit on my hands until the 16th. Very excited though   

Thanks for the bubbles have blown some back xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Hopeful Jade  
 
I'm sorry you diddnt find us sooner, but your here now and whatever the outcome FF has a place for you to post 
Sarah has given you some good advice, lets hope with FFs Infomation and support we are soon celebrating with you 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

2ww FAQ - 
click here

2WW, Ladies in Waiting - 
CLICK HERE

PCOS
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE
You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support 
navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Jade and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I just wanted to wish you loads of luck with the 2ww and testing  

Kate xx​


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Hopeful Jade

Just wanted to say good luck during your 2ww and sending you lots of      for a 

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jade,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship, we will soon become your second family  

Good luck for the 16th     i hope you get your BFP! Regards testing, we will send the pee stick police after you         I was the opposite, was to scared to test, so tested a day late  

Good luck once again    

Nikki xx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Aww thanks so much guys! 

Still impatient but getting better as i feel really positive about it at the moment, pee-ing like there's no tomorrow though! 
(i'm still in awe of the fact i can say that on here and no one bats an eyelid...my friends arent interested in my pee    ) 

Congrats to those expecting and     to all those trying! Have blown you guys some bubbles. 

I'm going to mosey over to the 2ww section and see how the ladies are getting on xxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jade good luck for the 16th everything is crossed for you hun for a BFP   .

Take it easy if you can easier said than done I know!

xxx


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the good luck, i tested early (sorry again peestick police) as i started cramping/bleeding this weekend and completely lost hope, so tested today and got my 1st ever BFP! just hope i get it again friday now  


xxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

HopefulJ, that sounds very encouraging.  you get another lovely  on official test day and all the cramping and bleeding stops.

Will you be testing again before official test day? I did at 48 hour intervals (having been naughty like you and tested 4 days early too).

C~x


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

lol Caz i'd like to say no i wont test again....but i probabaly will    just feels very surreal! 

i see you have a georgeous lil man, are you trying again? or is one enough?   

I'm actually really nervous about having twins (they put 2 blastos back) i LOVE kids but i have a niece and nephew who are so beautiful and when i just look after one they're good as gold, when i have the 2 the run rings around me!! (partly because they're so cute i let them get away with anything  )


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hopeful, I think it is different with your own and, you would cope.

As for trying for a sibling for me - with IVF no. Can't afford it financially or emotionally but we are in negotiations to have a bash at the old fashioend way for a while. 

Of course you will test again. I wouldn't blame you if you did! Loads of luck for studying the line and if it's got darker or not since the last one....oh yes, I have been there. 



C~x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Good luck on your 2ww

Sonia xx


----------

